# Help identifying a cichlid



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what this cichlid is?????
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61512b.jpg
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61512a.jpg


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

atwistedyarn said:


> Can anyone tell me what this cichlid is?????
> http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61512b.jpg
> http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61512a.jpg


Not really... one can only guess.

Unknown Aulonacara stuartgranti type with a funny mouth, probably female. Could be a mix.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

noki said:


> atwistedyarn said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what this cichlid is?????
> ...


I would guess it has some Sciaenochromis fryeri in it and is not a pure Aulonocara

It also has white spot/ich.


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

S. fryeri is what I was guessing and female too thanks. No it doesnt have ich. I just took the pictures last night after dripping down the tank LOL. So what your seeing is dried water marks on the tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

atwistedyarn said:


> S. fryeri is what I was guessing and female too thanks. No it doesnt have ich. I just took the pictures last night after dripping down the tank LOL. So what your seeing is dried water marks on the tank.


That would explain why they seem to have moved from one pic to the next.  :lol:


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL thats ok. I noticed that ALL the tanks need to be cleaned and shined on the outside. Guess I better break out the cleaner. Almost all my pictures have drips down the tanks. Bad me!


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

You have been such a great help can you help me with one more (atleast for now) that I have a question on? Im thinking its a female as well?
She was a real pain to get photos of. Hope they are good enough for you to tell.
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61612c.jpg
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61612b.jpg
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 61612a.jpg


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

A female Metriaclima greshakei I think.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It could also be a Metriaclima pyrsonotos female or a Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" female. But greshakei are more common. You could exclude sp Hongi by checking the teeth.


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

So an Ice blue? Whats the difference between that and a red top? And would this be a male of the same species then?
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... 8375_n.jpg


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ice blue http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794
Red Top http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790
Now considered different species (rather than just variants of zebra)
That looks like an Ice blue.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> Ice blue
> Red Top http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790
> Now considered different species (rather than just variants of zebra)
> That looks like an Ice blue.


Sorry typo (or lack of care  ) that should be Ice Blue Red Top http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794
same as both of your photos I think.

Red top (without the Ice Blue bit) being http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790
and now a different species not just a different variant of zebra. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=809


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks 24Tropheus you rock. There are so many names out there I get so confused but Im going in and trying to memorize names now. It also helps so I know which ones Im wanting to breed and looking for mates for. I really appreciate your help so much.


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

I just keep confusing myself when trying to identify on my own. I was thinking this fish was Haplochromis sp. "#44" thickskin but now Im not sure as his red goes all the way to his lips and he doesnt seem to match the picture for Haplochromis sp. "#44" thickskin. What do you think?
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... arn/t5.jpg
http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o49 ... tpair2.jpg


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

Could it be a Pundamilia nyererei because of the red on the top and he is just still a little immature?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hope someone else chimes in on this one. I am hopeless at IDing Vic cichlids.


----------



## atwistedyarn (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats ok, I really do appreciate your help. You have been great and invaluable to me!


----------

